# supporting rocks???



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

hi...does anyone know of anything that i can buy/find to use on the bottom of my tanks to support the rocks (apart from styrofoam/polystyrene, with which i have all kinds of floating problems)
i have seen the video on here where the guy uses egg crate, but i simply dont know where i can buy this?
i am in denmark, and normally buy fomr denmark or the uk....(ebay)

thanks for any help you can give me

Darren.


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

The eggcrate is a lighting fixture. It goes in fluorescent ceiling light fixtures, and the cover then goes over them, well under .. but whatever. If you go to any hardware sure, I'd assume you'd have as much luck in Denmark as you would in the States. Simply go to the lighting aisle and look for covers for fluorescent ceiling lights - they have many. Then just search till you find the eggcrate - should be right there with them.


----------



## Harbrook (Mar 29, 2008)

is the "eggcrate" plastic?


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes it is plastic. And it will disperse the weight of the rocks well and prevent them from sitting directly on the glass. Lots of people don't use it though, with a good thick layer of sand ( 4 to 5 cm) the weight should be fine.

Here's a pic for reference. Like teqvet stated, any store where they sell lighting fixtures should carry this.
http://www.collins-consulting.org/orchids/eggCrate.jpg


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Boomr99 said:


> Yes it is plastic. And it will disperse the weight of the rocks well and prevent them from sitting directly on the glass. Lots of people don't use it though, with a good thick layer of sand ( 4 to 5 cm) the weight should be fine.
> 
> Here's a pic for reference. Like teqvet stated, any store where they sell lighting fixtures should carry this.
> http://www.collins-consulting.org/orchids/eggCrate.jpg


The only problem I've had with this is these fish dig! crazily! Within 1 week of being housed, 2 fish took turns clearing a 'ditch' under one of my larger rocks... all the sand down to the egg crate was cleared.. so I, personally, wouldn't bank on the sand depth being a complete savior. That's my opinion though, and many others do it the way boomr99 stated. I got my scare though, and am glad I had the eggcrate ;p


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

> The only problem I've had with this is these fish dig! crazily! Within 1 week of being housed, 2 fish took turns clearing a 'ditch' under one of my larger rocks... all the sand down to the egg crate was cleared.. so I, personally, wouldn't bank on the sand depth being a complete savior. That's my opinion though, and many others do it the way boomr99 stated. I got my scare though, and am glad I had the eggcrate ;p


Yup! agreed , they sure can be diggers. So if you do without the eggcrate, like I did, you have to be real careful how you stack the rocks so you don't get a big topple over!


----------

